# "68" Steering Column Cover



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Can any one post a picture or confirm for me what is the correct steering column cover for a "68" the Zazarine book does not have a picture. Ames catalog does not carry one for "68" and OPGI says the cover is the same 68-72

The one on my car looks like the 69-70 in the Zazarine book. 

Thanks

John


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't find any pics from my files, but here is a photo from the OPGI catalog:










The part shown is correct for 68.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

jmt455 said:


> I can't find any pics from my files, but here is a photo from the OPGI catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks,
I saw that part. I think that attaches at the bottom of the dashboard. I am looking for the part that goes on the firewall and over the carpet. I bought the 69-72 from Ames. Should be here today or tomorrow. Will see.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

mine looks like the 67 style with different hole locations.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> mine looks like the 67 style with different hole locations.


Thanks. 

Yup that is the one on my car. weird how that is not the one they say if the proper fit. I wonder if when during the year the cars were built determined the cover.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The 68 has more one year only parts on them that most other years. It's the red headed stepchild when it comes to finding parts.


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> The 68 has more one year only parts on them that most other years. It's the red headed stepchild when it comes to finding parts.


Found that out quickly....completely agree!.....:banghead:


----------



## Casper1 (May 28, 2021)

Guy B said:


> Found that out quickly....completely agree!.....:banghead:


Hey Guy B, its been a long time since you posted this thread. Did you ever find the cover piece you were looking for? I am currently looking for one as mine is broken in half. The repop one OPGI, Jegs, YearOne and others are selling is about 4x times bigger. I am tempted to get the repop since it will hold the carpet a lot better since there is a larger contact area. However, if I could find an original one I would prolly go with it unless I started having issues with it then I would switch over to the repop. 

Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The small one pops up on eBay from time to time. And I believe its the same one for all 68 GM A bodies. 
Scott (BLK69JUDGE) probably has a few laying around.


----------

